# Level gloves... learned the hard way.



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

allsportsprotection has them on sale sometimes. Another cheaper option is the dakine mittens with wrist guards from REI. I have both level's and the dakines. With REI's return policy I'd save your money and get the mittens.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

100.00 gloves or $$$$$$$ wirst injury? 100.00 seems like a deal to me?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your injury.

Not looking to spend your money for you, as I'm sure you have a budget, but is $100 or so alot of money to spend, especially since you've already had the misfortune of an injury?
I just want to challenge your perspective on the expense. I would think that $100 is a small amount to prevent alot of pain, and hopefully keep you riding. Think of it as an investment in yourself and your riding.

BTW, I would recommend the Docmeter/Flexmeter gloves or guards. I think they are the best wrist protection out there for snowboarding. If you get the gloves (with the protection built in) I'd choose the double sided protection model. If you get the guards to wear under your own gloves, get the single-sided ones - they fit easier under your gloves. These are what I wear.
All Sport Protection sells these as well as the Level gloves. If it helps, the guards are cheaper than the gloves, and you can wear whichever gloves you like over the guards.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When I got my Level Halfpipe they were $110 at XSportsProtective - The Original Protective Gear Store and they had a code for $20 off any order over $100. They cost me $90. That is the cheapest I have ever seen them.

About the cost. They aren't just protective gloves. They are really high quality gloves. After two midwest seasons there is nearly zero wear on mine. If they came out with a trigger finger style mitt I would buy those in a heart beat.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got them for 90 also. This is my 3rd season with them and they look almost brand new. Excellent quality. The only days I don't wear them are in powder riding. Then I use celtek trigger mitts.... Three protective wears I wear the majority of time. Level gloves 80%, impact shorts 100%, helmet 100%. just do it....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Reviewed:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html





apayne1233 said:


> After breaking my wrist on Tuesday snowboarding, I'm already looking at how to prevent it next time. Do level gloves ever go on sale? Or are they ever on sites like Steep and Cheap or TheClymb? I just don't know if I want to spend $100 on gloves...:dunno:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

got mine this season for around $100 with the discount. though i have not fractured my wrist, but after last year close calls i will not take that chance again and spent extra dough for it. I hope you heal up soon and enjoy the rest of the winter season.


----------



## apayne1233 (Nov 4, 2012)

I was planning on buying them for full price if I couldn't get them at a discount. Just figured if they go on sale often why pay full price.:dunno:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

apayne1233 said:


> After breaking my wrist on Tuesday snowboarding, I'm already looking at how to prevent it next time. Do level gloves ever go on sale? Or are they ever on sites like Steep and Cheap or TheClymb? I just don't know if I want to spend $100 on gloves...:dunno:


A couple of people in my group have been using Level gloves for the past 5 years and we all like them and highly recommend them. Unfortunately, they pretty much sell out every year (unless you have very small or large hands) and so they never any "overstock" the needs to be gotten rid of by selling it at a big discount. If you pay attention, AllSportsProtection and XSportsProtective regularly have $20 off $100 coupons that effectively give you a ~20% discount.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

john doe said:


> When I got my Level Halfpipe they were $110 at XSportsProtective - The Original Protective Gear Store and they had a code for $20 off any order over $100. They cost me $90. That is the cheapest I have ever seen them.
> 
> About the cost. They aren't just protective gloves. They are really high quality gloves. After two midwest seasons there is nearly zero wear on mine. If they came out with a trigger finger style mitt I would buy those in a heart beat.


I tore a finger open on mine in 3 months.. it's now duck taped and works fine but for $100 gloves.......


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

My levels seem good so far... only thing i don't like is they're the gauntlet, long wrist kinda deal. Hard to get under jacket cuffs :thumbsdown:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

StreetDoc said:


> I tore a finger open on mine in 3 months.. it's now duck taped and works fine but for $100 gloves.......


I had a pair of Level gloves from 1998 where I did that (I got them replaced via warranty as you should have). Of course back then I was just starting to snowboard and dragging my hand everywhere (do you drag you hands in the snow a lot?)

I actually switched to mitts (fewer seams to tear/leak/lose heat), but my friend has a pair of Level halfpipe gloves for 4-5 season at 15-20 days a season and aside from the velcro wearing out a little, the kelvar fingertips are in great condition.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Try the EM4141 coupon! but usually retailmenot.com 

THIS. it was posted by Pailhead last year and i used it to get my gloves from xsportprotective.something website. it worked so i hope it would work for you. goodluck!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I say this is the 3 seasons... They probably have 100 days on them so far.... I rarely hand drag. Look brand new.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

XSportsProtective has 20% off over 100$ > code SNOWMAN5 (exp today tho)

I'll prob get another email tomorrow with new code lol


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Plus figure it this way

Wrist guards alone $20
New gloves $60 -$75
Your roughly $90 in the two so $100 for a pair of built in is about a wash.

Sorry to hear about the break. Always fall with angry hands, less leverage and fall properly, easier said then done but a must to learn.


----------



## apayne1233 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm been learning how to fall properly, but sometimes it just happens too fast to fall right.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

apayne1233 said:


> I'm been learning how to fall properly, but sometimes it just happens too fast to fall right.


I hear you there !!!!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

slyder said:


> Plus figure it this way
> 
> Wrist guards alone $20
> New gloves $60 -$75
> Your roughly $90 in the two so $100 for a pair of built in is about a wash.


Yep. And with buying separate you have to hope that the glove will fit the guard while still fitting your hand.


----------

